# Kranked 5



## mrt (14. Mai 2003)

Hi, wollte nur mal wissen, ob schon einer von Euch den neuen Kranke Teil hat?

ciao,
gute Nacht.


----------



## wøønde (14. Mai 2003)

beim esel gibts das schon..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rider Anonymus (14. Mai 2003)

Wo gibts das denn beim esel!? Ich such mir immer nen wolf un finde Null.

achja... und wenn dann lad ich das nur runter um zu gucken ob es sich lohnt die dvd zu kaufen!!!


----------



## crossie (14. Mai 2003)

...zwar kein trialer, aber wäre doch hilfreich wenn hier jemand den ed2k link reinpackt....    

ich brauch den ned, aber ein freund


----------



## wøønde (14. Mai 2003)

hm habsch über emule sofort gefunden:

URL=ed2k://|file|Kranked_5_Bike_Movie.MPG|825856640|be7aa9591e0fff79bfbfab1e87ea7d81|/]Kranked_5_Bike_Movie.MPG[/URL] 

viel spass damit, ich natürlich auch ..kauf mir dann die dvd. bei den letzten 15bikemoviez hab ich sie nicht gekauft, haben mir nicht so gefallen *g*


----------



## wøønde (14. Mai 2003)

hm habsch über emule sofort gefunden:

Kranked_5_Bike_Movie.MPG 

viel spass damit, ich natürlich auch ..kauf mir dann die dvd. bei den letzten 15bikemoviez hab ich sie nicht gekauft, haben mir nicht so gefallen *g*


----------



## wøønde (14. Mai 2003)

Hab ich über emule sofort gefunden:

hier klicken 

ich lads mir auch um mir ein bild zu machen, ob sich der kauf lohnt, bei den letzten 15bikemovies hat sichs nicht gelohnt


----------



## mtb-trialer (14. Mai 2003)

bei mir gehts nicht!


----------



## Schlingsi (14. Mai 2003)

Kranked 5 steht jetzt schon seit 2 tagen bei 115 MB. da geht nix mehr!

aber zum glück gibts ja noch ne alternative!

Und stellt mal alle den file auf RELEASE!!!

Alternative Kranked 5


----------



## Schlingsi (15. Mai 2003)

ooohh noooo! Die angebliche download alternative is ein FAKE!!!
Das ist son scheiss manga porno...der übelsten sorte!
Also könnt ihr vergessen..


----------



## mtb-trialer (15. Mai 2003)

"kann jemand das file auf kazaa stellen, bei mir fuzt emule und co. nicht..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (15. Mai 2003)

keiner hat den film komplett...das geht dann net! wie gesagt, hängt immer noch bei 115 MB. hat sich auch die ganze nacht nix getan!


----------



## crossie (15. Mai 2003)

wenn ich ihn komplett hab stell ich ihn aufn server....

hängt auch bei 115 mb


----------



## Rider Anonymus (15. Mai 2003)

Ratet mal?!

















bei mir sinds auch klene 155mb...!!


----------



## andres1 (15. Mai 2003)

das ist kein fake, ich habe den film schon zum teil geladen. mit VCL kann ich schon reinschauen. ich kann nur sagen -> hammergeil!!! das ist auch genau der link von da oben!!! kein fake!!!


----------



## Schlingsi (15. Mai 2003)

ganz oben der link is ja auch kein fake...wird halt nicht fertig der scheiss!


----------



## mrt (19. Mai 2003)

wieviel MB habt ihr jetzt schon?

ich bin bei 220

also bis dann
MRT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrt (19. Mai 2003)

was ist VCL

kannst Du mir das bitte schicken!

[email protected]

Danke

MRT


----------



## Schlingsi (20. Mai 2003)

233,02 MB 

mitlerweile hat den film auch mal jemand ganz!


----------



## crossie (20. Mai 2003)

jaa...aber der jemand is nur manch mal online...

231 mb....


----------



## billi (20. Mai 2003)

0Mb


----------



## crossie (21. Mai 2003)

bin inzwischen bei 318 mb.... ne gute nacht noch.


cheers
crossie


----------



## Pissnelke (21. Mai 2003)

325 und saugt weiter mit ~12 kb 
schätze mal in 2 tagen hab ichs

die dvd hab ich natürlich auch


----------



## crossie (21. Mai 2003)

435 mb and still running...

is klar, hab die DVD auch, is ja nur ne sicherheitskopie


----------



## crossie (22. Mai 2003)

500 mb and still running...

mal so ne vielleich blöde frage: wie bekomm ich nen kommentar zu der file hinzugefügt? also in emule?

da sind nämlich immer n paar kommentare, und ich würd da gern auch meinen unproduktiven senf dazugeben...


cheers


----------



## Rider Anonymus (22. Mai 2003)

frag ich mich auch schon dauernd! Will auch bei den Kommentaren stehen...
Also wenn das wer weiß posten!!!

Achja ich bin bei 400 and still running und anbei...
"Riders Anonymous" bei Emule gefunden!!!
Bitte mal alle schön saugen, damit das schneller geht. E2DK link kenn i net, da ich net zu Hause bin grade!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (22. Mai 2003)

bin grad bei 492 und hab 5 fleissige leute die von mir saugen

"Kamikazerider"
mit 12k jipppyyyyy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (22. Mai 2003)

man geht oben auf dei rubrik "dateien", dann rechte maustaste und auf "dateikommentar ändern"  ....thats it


----------



## crossie (22. Mai 2003)

thx @ schlingsi !!


----------



## gockeltown (22. Mai 2003)

545MB


----------



## crossie (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gockeltown _
> *545MB *



ätsch, hab 3 mehr


----------



## gockeltown (22. Mai 2003)

okay okay, war heute morgen um 7.00; heute abend schau ich dann noch mal.


----------



## crossie (23. Mai 2003)

666 MB  

aber seit 2 tagen ne scheiß rate.... immer mal ne stunde lang 0.7 kbps oder so...total nervig. wer hat denn den rest? bzw. das teil komplett?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (23. Mai 2003)

Haha, schon 680mb, aber leider nur noch hellblaue stellen im balken, also wenig quellen für die restlichen teile  naja, ma schaue!


----------



## Pissnelke (23. Mai 2003)

hat sich schon einer das video angeguckt ?
ich find das format total kacke 
außerdem... was sollen die blöden sounds in den street-szenen ? fahrradklingel/hupe, crash-sounds wenn einer sich hinlegt und all sowas
mir gefällt JIB da viel besser, vor allem weil man da auch alle fahrgeräusche hört. ist einfach realistischer...

(ok ich steh sowieso mehr auf jibbing )


----------



## crossie (24. Mai 2003)

mir fehlen 9 MB !!!! DAAAAMN. ich will die jetz haben, vorher schau ich das video ned an 

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (24. Mai 2003)

bei mir isset feddisch....

mega farben, sau geiler schnitt und schicke spots. echt was fürs auge.

schade das der part vom ryan so kurz ist


----------



## wodka o (24. Mai 2003)

Also ich habe es jetzt endlich komplett.
Der Ryan Leech Part ist der Hammer! Freut euch schon mal drauf...


----------



## crossie (24. Mai 2003)

hab endlich auch das video komplett unten 

is ja am anfang meiner meinung nach ned so der burner, diese computeranimationen find ich nervig ohne ende, die ansagen sind ma was anderes (im postiven sinne) und die aktionen sind einfach nur GEIL. nich zu viel sinnloses gedroppe (okok, ich bin im trialforum hehe) ums mit evils worten zu sagen: STYLE 

das video is auf jeeeden fall sehenswert.


cheers
crossie


----------



## evil_rider (25. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *hab endlich auch das video komplett unten
> 
> is ja am anfang meiner meinung nach ned so der burner, diese computeranimationen find ich nervig ohne ende, die ansagen sind ma was anderes (im postiven sinne) und die aktionen sind einfach nur GEIL. nich zu viel sinnloses gedroppe (okok, ich bin im trialforum hehe) ums mit evils worten zu sagen: STYLE
> ...



also ich habe mir mehr versprochen !
fands bis auf die szenen beim dirten und street fahren total *gähn*


----------



## Kohlwheelz (25. Mai 2003)

Is echt der Hammer, ich habs auch Fertig


----------



## Phil (25. Mai 2003)

Kann mal jemand die Untertitel der 5 Filme posten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (25. Mai 2003)

Hey leutz!
Gib mal einer die addy!
Will das Ding auch haben!
Finde des voll net!*zublödsei*
cya
Alex


----------



## Pissnelke (25. Mai 2003)

mit sicherheit nicht in nem öffentlichen forum 

wer es nicht schafft, ne datei per suchbegriff im dazugehörten filesharingprog zu finden, der hat sie auch nich verdient...


----------



## aramis (25. Mai 2003)

ed2k://|file|kranked_5_bike_movie.mpg|825856640|BE7AA9591E0FFF79BFBFAB1E87EA7D81|/


----------



## [email protected] (25. Mai 2003)

Ey du bist ja so fies!!!LOL!
Naja dann net!Muss ich mich halt weiter ausheulen!
Richtig so!Alle auf mich!
n8
Alex


----------



## Kohlwheelz (26. Mai 2003)

Wisst ihr überhaupt damit das verboten was ihr da macht


----------



## wøønde (26. Mai 2003)

Wieso wir laden die Datei um uns ein bild von dem video zu machen und dann evtl die DVD in original qualität zu kaufen. 

Ist wie ein KinoTrailer (das ist richtig: trailer  Zeigt nur das Beste vom Film uns soll reizen ins Kino zu gehen. Und das File gibt uns nur die Pixelumrisse vom Orginal. also legitim das File zu laden. 

Aber das is ja nicht das Thema. Ich bin noch nicht mit DSL gesegnet, und insofern wären die Onlinekosten = DVDpreis. 

Also ma gucken wo ichs herbekomme .. vielleicht auf der nächsten Lan. 

Treil is Gial


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (26. Mai 2003)

Kranked 1 - Live to ride
Kranked 2 - Trails from the crypt
Kranked 3 - ride against the machine
Kranked 4 - search for the holy trail
Kranked 5 - in concert

Bitte !


----------



## billi (26. Mai 2003)

lol ? du bekommst bikevideos auf ner lan ? die einzigen videos die ich immer bekomme sind kinofilme und pornos


----------



## LeCorno (26. Mai 2003)

hi, womit spielt ihr "Kranked_5_Bike_Movie.mpg" ab? bei mir gibts immer fehlermeldungen egal auf welchem player? bzw: welcher codec wird verwendet?


----------

